# [Heisec] RSA: "Wir wurden von einem Staat gehackt"



## Newsfeed (11 Oktober 2011)

Der Hersteller RSA hat neue Details zum Einbruch im März bekannt gegeben. Man sei sich sicher, dass ein Staat hinter dem Hack steckt. Außerdem entschuldigte sich RSA-Boss Tom Heiser für die Informationspolitik.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

